# Dog Attack - Banned Dogs



## Jbullen (Feb 17, 2014)

Hi Guys, 

I am looking to speak with anyone who has been bitten by any of the following banned dogs (in the UK):
Pit Bull Terrier
Japanese Tosa
Dogo Argentino
Fila Braziliero

If anyone has had any horrible experiences with any of the above breeds I would love to hear from you!

Many Thanks 
JL


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

why? 
I've been bitten but not by one of those breeds


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

My guess is he is from the Daily Fail


----------



## Bloodraine5252 (Jan 13, 2013)

Same here. In fact the pitbull I have met have all been lovely.

Why are you just looking for horrible experiences? So you can "prove" they are horrible dogs?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm sure many people on here would love to know the reason why you are only looking for 'horrible' experiences of these breeds


----------



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

I have met three out of the above dogs and they were very well behaved. I once get bitten by an out of control Boxer.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Why.........


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

I doubt he`s from the Daily Fail because he doesn`t know how to use CAPITALS and exclamation marks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Or how to form a request so people will respond to it........


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Deed not breed. Maybe do an article on idiot owners who don't train their dogs or use their dogs as a status symbol rather than focusing on the breed.

Any breed can be vicious in the wrong hands.


----------



## zedder (Aug 21, 2013)

why would you ask that to prove they are demon dogs no it's down to the clowns that own em.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Jbullen said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am looking to speak with anyone who has been bitten by any of the following banned dogs (in the UK):
> Pit Bull Terrier
> ...


I think we would all insist on knowing your reasons for asking before we commit ourselves, especially as the member on this forum in general do not believe in breed specific legislation or that any breeds should be banned.

There was only one Tosa living in the UK at the time of this fairy tale legislation and I doubt he is still alive. As to the others, apart from the pit bull which people do say they have seen in certain areas, it is unlikely that there are any.

I am not sure about these pitbulls anyway, since nobody can really say what they look like.

Once more, your reasons for asking, please? I was bitten by westie with an ear infection once; does that count?


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

I was once maliciously attacked by a Staffie. He nearly licked me to death. :cornut:


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Bloodraine5252 said:


> Same here. In fact the pitbull I have met have all been lovely.
> 
> Why are you just looking for horrible experiences? So you can "prove" they are horrible dogs?


Let's give him the benefit of the doubt here, shall we? He may be asking on lots of pet forums only to prove that he has found no one, so why should they be banned? If so, he needs to make it clearer, and he won't get far because the idiots in charge will say no one's been bitten because there are none of these breeds in the UK, cos they've all been banned.

Come on, OP! Give us a clear answer and you might get some response. On the other hand..............is it still half term?


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

I've been bitten, but not by any breed of dog on that list.

If the OP's genuine, he shouldn't mind telling us why he's asking.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2014)

Bunch of arse holes let the accusing fly!


Because everyones an expert!
Heaven forbid this person may not be a troll and be a nice person lets get em!


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

Or it could be a cunning ploy to track down owners of illegal dogs?


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I will be honest I have never seen any of the four banned breeds walking the Streets where I used to live or where I live now. I have seen breed types which is a ridiculous statement to make as these dogs are merely cross breed/mongrels with characteristics of a banned breed. I haven't heard of DNA ever been carried out on such dogs to prove there is any of the four banned breeds in the dog in question.

I have been bitten by dogs some bites have caused a break in the skin some bites haven't broken the skin. The dogs have been family pets, all been caused through my own fault ie winding my son as a baby, the dog assumed I was hitting/attacking my son so the dog grabbed my arm to stop me. I have never been bitten by a banned breed/banned breed type or a power breed.

A dog will behave as it has been trained, most dogs want to please its owner, if the owner wants an aggressive dog the dog will be aggressive, if the owner wants a friendly dog the dog will be friendly. There are exceptions due to the health of the dog and the dogs previous history etc..

It has nothing to do with breed, whether it be a Pit Bull Terrier, Dogo Argentino, Fila Braziliero or Japanese Tosa it's to do with the ******s who choose to own a "macho dog" breed type for the wrong reasons. 

Deal with irresponsible ownership and I guarantee there will be a huge drop in number of attacks and fatalities. It will not eradicate dog attacks or fatalities as a dog is an animals that can become unpredictable but a dog brought up in a good environment will in the main protect its family, not destroy them.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Prowl said:


> Bunch of arse holes let the accusing fly!
> 
> Because everyones an expert!
> Heaven forbid this person may not be a troll and be a nice person lets get em!


Easy tiger!


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Lets see, I once got bitten by an over excited golden retriever who tried to get a bone off me and my thumb was in the way. 
Now why are you asking?


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

wouldnt really know if I had ever even seen one of these banned dogs.

Last time I was bitten was approx 43 years ago and it was a cocker spaniel....and the bite was my own fault.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

I have been bitten by a few dogs, but none on the banned list or none that have frequently been mistaken for a "banned breed".


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

i wonder if its anything to do with the more awareness of Deed Not Breed and maybe trying to prevent the banned breed list from being got rid of.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Wiz201 said:


> Lets see, I once got bitten by an over excited golden retriever who tried to get a bone off me and my thumb was in the way.
> Now why are you asking?


Same thing happened to me years ago, dog found a bit of rabbit skin and was trying to gobble it down before I could get it off her. One chewed thumb was the result, but I did get the bit of rabbit.:thumbup1:

And again, why are you asking.


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

Jbullen said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am looking to speak with anyone who has been bitten by any of the following banned dogs (in the UK):
> Pit Bull Terrier
> ...


As a rational intelligent and sensible human being I never do anyone's survey unless Iknow whom they are and why they are asking

stop hiding and don't be so dodgy


----------



## zedder (Aug 21, 2013)

Ahh I think everyone has had the mistaken thumb for food chew wouldn't think twice about a dog doing that tbh.


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Totally irrelevant but I once got bitten by a hamster when I was little and it really bloomin hurt. I have been terrified of Hamsters ever since!
It is why I never achieved my dream of becoming a vet, because I would have a panic attack if anyone brought a hamster in to the clinic :frown2:


----------



## Mulish (Feb 20, 2013)

sailor said:


> Totally irrelevant but I once got bitten by a hamster when I was little and it really bloomin hurt. I have been terrified of Hamsters ever since!
> It is why I never achieved my dream of becoming a vet, because I would have a panic attack if anyone brought a hamster in to the clinic :frown2:


You'd probably have been okay. I kept small animals for 20 odd years before getting a dog and found pretty much all the vets I saw wanted me to be the one to handle them. Benji, on the other hand, they will happily touch despite the fact he growls like a hellhound at anyone with a stethoscope.

Then again, the only animal 'attack' scar I have is from a Netherland Dwarf rabbit


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

MrRustyRead said:


> i wonder if its anything to do with the more awareness of Deed Not Breed and maybe trying to prevent the banned breed list from being got rid of.


Well that would be fundamentally flawed before the stats were even garnered let alone after.....................................


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

I haven't had the had for food mistake, I have had thumb instead of stick mistake, Lexi made a mess of my thumb it was black for ages, but the worst 'bite' i have ever had was when my foot accidentally got involved in a three way game of bitey face and Nala (who is the softest mouthed lab ever) caught my ankle instead of Asha, hurt a lot, went black and took ages to go.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

The times I have been bitten have been when I was intervening in fights (and no - none of these breeds, and on one occasion not even my dogs - my next-door neighbour, an elderly lady had a which was cairn was attacked by a large mongrel, in her own yard after the mongrel jumped the wall specifically to attack the little dog. I also leapt the wall to intervene)

I have never, nor have I ever known, anyone who has been deliberately attacked by a vicious dog of any breed. I am sure that it occasionally happens, but I don't have any first or even second-hand experience of it.


----------



## Hazy81 (Dec 11, 2013)

Quick google search and looks like our OP is, Jamie Bullen, reporter for the Kentish Gazette. Would have been nice if he'd explain what the purpose of the story was and in what context he would use any information

Come on Jamie, let us all know


----------



## zedder (Aug 21, 2013)

Yes please enlighten us.


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

Hazy81 said:


> Quick google search and looks like our OP is, Jamie Bullen, reporter for the Kentish Gazette. Would have been nice if he'd explain what the purpose of the story was and in what context he would use any information
> 
> Come on Jamie, let us all know


He must think we would all be so in awe at being in a survey, that he doesnt need to explain himself?

Either that, or they dont teach courtesy and manners in local rag school


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

Hazy81 said:


> Jamie Bullen, reporter for the Kentish Gazette.


If it is, maybe we should bombard them with "horrible" stories about how nice breeds like staffies, american bulldogs etc can be.. Maybe they'd be interested in spreading details such as those contained in The Truth About Pitbulls

Of course it could be they want to prove there are no horror stories and want to be able to say, we contacted X places and could find no evidence of problems.


----------



## Kirstyrebe (Jan 20, 2014)

My son was bitten by a Scottish terrier, he was not in his space and unprovoked! I think any dog is capable of attacking and it's all down to the owners
May I just add if the dog is poorly ie cancer etc and it's unknown to the owners that's different


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

I got bitten once by my border collie Buddy ... I was waltzing (messing around) in my living room with my 14 year old daughter and he thought I was attacking her so jumped in to protect her

I guess I was a rubbish dancer and he took exception to that


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

What a plonk


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

I don't see any issue at all with asking a newly registered member (who appears to be a journalist) why they have, as their first post, asked such an inflammatory and leading question.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

Prowl said:


> No wonder newbies DONT stick around when everyone behaves like a bunch of nasty school bullies.


The tone of the post makes the music.



Jbullen said:


> If anyone has had any horrible experiences with any of the above breeds I would love to hear from you!


So, balanced viewpoint or general comments requested? Information or general viewpoints of interest? Please show me where they are asked for. Now why would only horrible stories be of interest to someone?


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2014)

Goblin said:


> The tone of the post makes the music.
> 
> So, balanced viewpoint or general comments requested? Information or general viewpoints of interest? Please show me where they are asked for. Now why would only horrible stories be of interest to someone?


No one has stuck to the OP's thread topic they have provided stories of OTHER breeds and made accusations to the OP and generaly the tone is LETS GET THE OP


----------



## Bruschnazzy (Jan 2, 2014)

Interesting. When I first read the post, I got the impression it was to do an article, give information, whatever else on how those are horrible breeds. But like us all, can not know for sure. It's too bad the OP hasn't come back yet to give more explanation! If it is to report the "horrors" these breeds have done, I think it's kind of silly to come to a forum like this - where I'm sure with a little look around you can tell most, if not all, do not have a problem with the breeds ... but with certain owners. Plus, I can imagine seeing how this thread has turned, he'd probably not post again due to seeing the response of people not being against the dogs!


----------



## Bloodraine5252 (Jan 13, 2013)

Prowl said:


> No one has stuck to the OP's thread topic they have provided stories of OTHER breeds and made accusations to the OP and generaly the tone is LETS GET THE OP


So you really can't see whats wrong with asking these questions? Are you for BSL for any chance?

As per usual its pretty much you derailing the thread by picking on something else. I don't see you volunteering any stories...

Could it be people are talking about other dogs because they don't have stories of the specific breeds or are wanting to show its not just those breeds that do damage!


----------



## Kchip (Jan 2, 2014)

Genuine question Prowl, why do you stay on this forum if you find everyone so rude? I actually don't mean any offence, but if the responses on here made me that angry, I would probably just not return rather than fighting a losing battle! And to state the facts, no one else called anyone an ********...


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2014)

Kchip said:


> Genuine question Prowl, why do you stay on this forum if you find everyone so rude? I actually don't mean any offence, but if the responses on here made me that angry, I would probably just not return rather than fighting a losing battle! And to state the facts, no one else called anyone an ********...


You stick around for a few months and you will eventually change your tune.

The second you say something everyone else disagrees with and goes after you on their bandwagon.

Some of the first replies on this thread are basicly attacks and yet its still going.

double standered indeed I stand by my original opinion its ok to bully someone as long as the rest of the clique are covering your ass.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Perhaps the op wants to see IF there are any bad examples of the breeds for statistical research and IF there aren't then surely that would be a good thing, points in their favour. 
I personally haven't seen any of the banned breeds, ever and of the people I know and work with neither have they, so any answer either for or against is going to be very limiting. It surprises me though that when someone comes on and says something like 'the guy next door has a pit bull' everyone says 'probably wasn't a pit bull and how do you know it was?' Yet the same folk will say they've met a few and they've always been lovely dogs. How then do THEY know that they are pit bulls? Just guessing maybe?

I don't have a problem with banning breeds that are likely to be owned by idiots for the wrong reasons, I think the likes of the people who want to own them is questionable, same with the Bully Kutta. I'd rather not live in a street with these kind of people and even more so with these kind of dogs - if nothing else but for the sake of my own dogs.


----------



## Kchip (Jan 2, 2014)

Prowl said:


> You stick around for a few months and you will eventually change your tune.
> 
> The second you say something everyone else disagrees with and goes after you on their bandwagon.
> 
> ...


I don't feel the need for everyone to agree with me all the time. I'll start by not calling people offensive names and see how I get on with that.


----------



## wannabe dogowner (Feb 24, 2013)

Like Prowl I own what the public perceive as a gentle, fluffy dog. Neither of us have to put up with the ignorance of the general public tarnishing our dogs

Unlike Prowl it would seem, I have huge sympathy for those who own or know beautiful, well behaved examples of breeds that the ignorant find 'scary'. 

The idea that lazy journalists pitch up and ask loaded questions designed to 'prove' that these breeds are to blame and not the bone idle idiots who ruin them should be abhorrent to ALL dog lovers. If the journalist had been up front and asked for both good AND bad stories, then that would have been fine. 

No one was rude, just questioning (except for Prowl) 
Quite why she feels the need to be so aggressive I don't understand


----------



## Dwavid (Apr 28, 2012)

The OP is a newbie and has come on asking a very sensitive question, and yes it is a sensitive question as some people on here (like myself) have been on the back end of negative attitudes from people purely down to the breed of dog we own, and as a result are very weary when people start on about certain breeds. I for one find it a very touchy subject.

The majority of the forum want to know why the OP wants breed specific info, as the majority of this forum do not believe in BREED NOT DEED rather than DEED NOT BREED.

If the OP came on asking if anyone had ever been bitten by a dog with no mention of breed that would be one thing. But the OP didn't, and the real issue here that people want an answer to is 'what does it matter as to the breed of dog?' 
After all if you got hit by a car do you care what make/model of car it was or would you care more about the person in control of the car?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

This has just descended into personal arguments and attacks.
Reopened after removing most of the unnecessary remarks and some to keep continuity.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

Malmum said:


> I don't have a problem with banning breeds that are likely to be owned by idiots for the wrong reasons, I think the likes of the people who want to own them is questionable, same with the Bully Kutta. I'd rather not live in a street with these kind of people and even more so with these kind of dogs - if nothing else but for the sake of my own dogs.


But any breed can be owned by an idiot for the wrong reason and those breeds will change constantly.. if it's not a Bully Kutta it will be a Pitbull, if not that, a Rottie, if not that a German Shepherd, or a Doberman or whatever. Could you identify a Bully Kutta or would you have to go "by type"...

I'd love a pitbull, if we didn't have any other dog. Am I questionable.. on second thoughts, don't answer that  Instead can you point me to any evidence that breed bans work and make "the public" safer.

Just for interest the first attachment shows text from a media story in 1850 about the most dangerous breed... dramatic pause.. the bloodhound. The other attachments may also be of interest.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Malmum said:


> *I don't have a problem with banning breeds that are likely to be owned by idiots for the wrong reasons,* I think the likes of the people who want to own them is questionable, same with the Bully Kutta. I'd rather not live in a street with these kind of people and even more so with these kind of dogs - if nothing else but for the sake of my own dogs.


But a lot of the 'wrong' sort of people are currently acquiring Malamutes & Sibes, so are you saying they should go on the banned list as well 

ETA, I really don't understand this breedist divide amongst dog owners, I find it very sad, we should all be in this together


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

On a slightly different note The Canine Research council did a study on common factors that occur in fatal dog bites and possible prevention.

There is a short version here.
Fatal Dog Bites Share Common Factors | Victoria Stilwell Positively

and the full study here.
Potentially Preventable Husbandry Factors Co-occur in Most Dog Bite-Related Fatalities | National Canine Research Council


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I saw this thread this morning and decided at that time not to respond, the wording of the original post seemed to be seeking out negative experiences of breeds that I have had no interaction with.
I personally would of liked the thread to of fallen into obscurity - however I see nothing wrong in how members have responded, questioning why the OP wants to know and sharing their experiences of dog bites.



Sled dog hotel said:


> On a slightly different note The Canine Research council did a study on common factors that occur in fatal dog bites and possible prevention.
> 
> There is a short version here.
> Fatal Dog Bites Share Common Factors*|*Victoria Stilwell Positively
> ...


I've only read the short version so far - very interesting but no surprises really.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

What about cat bites? Get plenty of them from mine


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Fleur said:


> I saw this thread this morning and decided at that time not to respond, the wording of the original post seemed to be seeking out negative experiences of breeds that I have had no interaction with.
> I personally would of liked the thread to of fallen into obscurity - however I see nothing wrong in how members have responded, questioning why the OP wants to know and sharing their experiences of dog bites.
> 
> I've only read the short version so far - very interesting but no surprises really.


No real surprises as you say but found the intro by Victoria Stillwell to the study interesting

The Journal of the American Veterinary Association has released the most comprehensive study to date regarding fatal dog bites and the common factors that link them. The authors of the study found that there were some significant errors reported by the media in certain stories, so rather than relying on a potentially biased media source, their findings are based on investigative reports from interviews with animal control agencies, investigators, and homicide detectives.

Interestingly, the breeds of the dogs involved in fatal attacks could only be identified in 18% of the cases. Often times, the media's report of the dog's breed conflicted with animal control reports. Within that 18%, twenty different breeds were identified, which correlates with previous studies that have found that no single breed of dog is more likely to attack than another. The results of these studies make it clear that the solution to preventing future dog attacks is better management and husbandry practices, and not banning specific breeds.

The findings from this study are intriguing, although not entirely surprising. Here are the various factors they found to be commonplace in fatal dog attacks:

When our borough decided to have on lead only dog laws in lots of areas that were off lead in the past, a few of us approached the local paper to do a positive dog related story based on the point of view from owners who did bother to train dogs and socialise them, and even invited a reporter to see how all the dogs interacted and got on, and also to attend an obedience training session. Although a reporter who was approached showed interest initially with a view to doing an article, when it was followed up the Editor had in fact said that the article was not of interest to the general public and wasn't interested. So I suppose articles on responsible dog ownership and training doesn't sell papers. Where Library photos of snarling dogs, and a head line about savage dogs does.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Bit confused by why my post was deleted? 

Any how I will say it again.

I saw this thread this morning and didn't reply as I found it a slightly confusing first thread.

Hopefully the OP won't be put off and can shed some light on the reasons behind the research and then maybe people would be more likely to share experienses including positive ones.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Sled dog hotel said:


> No real surprises as you say but found the intro by Victoria Stillwell to the study interesting
> 
> The Journal of the American Veterinary Association has released the most comprehensive study to date regarding fatal dog bites and the common factors that link them. The authors of the study found that there were some significant errors reported by the media in certain stories, so rather than relying on a potentially biased media source, their findings are based on investigative reports from interviews with animal control agencies, investigators, and homicide detectives.
> 
> ...


It's great that a recognised body has undertaken a study like this - It would be great if it was taken up and publicised by the media.
However like in your example positive stories don't sell papers


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

I dont think this is a case of a newbie being hounded.

Actually, i hate that sort of thing on forums, and i have left dog forums before that are run by a small clique that get all high and mighty with newbies. So am very strong on that by principle.
I like this forum as their isnt really a clique scene, the membership seems quite wide and varied and matter of face about things, which is good. ?And i havent seen evidence of that type of behaviour

As it happens, i did think in advance before i posted what i did, in order to question myself to see if i was being unkind to a new person.

I did wonder, for example, if the question was being asked as maybe the guy wants to concluded from his research that there are barely any cases of aggression performed by these breeds?
Or maybe its a student doing a dissertation.
But then i thought, it doesnt matter which of these this person falls into, as basically, if they dont have the courtesy and professionalism to explain who they are, why they are performing the survey, and what the results are intended for, then sod 'em, why should i give them any credibility?
I would still think if a student went about their dissertation survey in a similar way. for example

Simply the guy has knocked off an email in 10 seconds flat without 
a) considering who his audience is
b) doing his research, ie, a couple of those breeds mentioned arent even in this country, and haven't been so for a very long time
c) and has thus gone about it in a very lax and lazy way
and 
d) then has an expectation after all that we will just go along with it and do his work.

Then i re-read the question, which isnt objective anyway, its very loaded.

Then our suspicions are borne out by discovering he seems to be a journo for a local paper.
I have observed the last few years as local newspaper sales have dipped, their style has become more tabloid.

I dont do anonymous surveys, and im not interested in tabloid conversations, anywhere.

All this now considered, i have a clear conscience with myself in terms of whether or not i hounded a newbie 

I challenge the guy to come back and be straight with us, but i wont hold my breath


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Malmum said:


> *I don't have a problem with banning breeds that are likely to be owned by idiots for the wrong reasons*, I think the likes of the people who want to own them is questionable, same with the Bully Kutta. I'd rather not live in a street with these kind of people and even more so with these kind of dogs - if nothing else but for the sake of my own dogs.


Plenty of idiots own mals for the wrong reasons. So you don't have a problem with your own breed of choice being banned? How strange


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

StormyThai said:


> Plenty of idiots own mals for the wrong reasons. So you don't have a problem with your own breed of choice being banned? How strange


Its a dangerous path isn't it.

People are very accepting of it until it comes after their own breed


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

The problem is that if you keep banning breeds that idiot 'hard men' want to own, they will simply move on to another breed. Eventually there won't be any left to ban. I even had one teenage boy once say to me that if he owned a dog like mine, he could scare people with him. With a newfie? Are you having a laugh? Just because of his size.


----------



## zedder (Aug 21, 2013)

My brother owns a beautifully behaved lovely staff cross boxer who wouldn't hurt a fly if the tabloids had their way he'd be destroyed to sell papers so no I've got no patience for this kind of crap tbh.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Jbullen said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am looking to speak with anyone who has been bitten by any of the following banned dogs (in the UK):
> Pit Bull Terrier
> ...


In all fairness though the OPs post doesn't explain who he/she is and why they are asking the question. It just mentions if you have been bitten and only wanting to hear if you have had horrible experiences, which does seem loaded on the negative side of the breeds. If they had said at least why they are asking that would have at least been something. Students doing a dissertation always say who they are and what the information is for usually or on all the threads Ive seen.

We did have a similar one called Huskies Unleashed, just asking do you let your Huskies off leash that was all, and after all the replys turned out when they came back they were promoting the use of shock collars and supplied links (not sure what the links were as they were removed but said they were removed owing to the promotion of shock collars.) The agenda though wasn't revealed until later. So you cant really blame people for being suspicious especially on a first post, with no introductions.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Sled dog hotel said:


> In all fairness though the OPs post doesn't explain who he/she is and why they are asking the question. It just mentions if you have been bitten and only wanting to hear if you have had horrible experiences, which does seem loaded on the negative side of the breeds. If they had said at least why they are asking that would have at least been something. Students doing a dissertation always say who they are and what the information is for usually or on all the threads Ive seen.
> 
> We did have a similar one called Huskies Unleashed, just asking do you let your Huskies off leash that was all, and after all the replys turned out when they came back they were promoting the use of shock collars and supplied links (not sure what the links were as they were removed but said they were removed owing to the promotion of shock collars.) The agenda though wasn't revealed until later. So you cant really blame people for being suspicious especially on a first post, with no introductions.


I agree absolutely.

A Newspaper Reporter, only interested in hearing negative things about these breeds ........... doesn't take too much working out, does it?

I think it's perfectly reasonable that people would, politely, question his motives.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Sled dog hotel said:


> In all fairness though the OPs post doesn't explain who he/she is and why they are asking the question. It just mentions if you have been bitten and only wanting to hear if you have had horrible experiences, which does seem loaded on the negative side of the breeds. If they had said at least why they are asking that would have at least been something. Students doing a dissertation always say who they are and what the information is for usually or on all the threads Ive seen.
> 
> We did have a similar one called Huskies Unleashed, just asking do you let your Huskies off leash that was all, and after all the replys turned out when they came back they were promoting the use of shock collars and supplied links (not sure what the links were as they were removed but said they were removed owing to the promotion of shock collars.) The agenda though wasn't revealed until later. So you cant really blame people for being suspicious especially on a first post, with no introductions.


I thought the OP was very biased towards the negative side, whether intentionally or not it's still posted in a somewhat inflammatory way considering this is a forum for animals lovers 

As for the Huskies Unleashed thread, I don't think the OP posted any links as such, but they did have a paragraph (that got deleted) basically saying that as long as people used a shock collar the 'correct' way there was no reason sibes couldn't go offlead.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Fleur said:


> It's great that a recognised body has undertaken a study like this - It would be great if it was taken up and publicised by the media.
> However like in your example positive stories don't sell papers


If the Media did then it would probably save a lot of grief and a lot of the dog bites. Not for the irresponsible owners granted they probably wouldn't take it on board at all, but it may help people with family dogs and caring owners be aware of potential dangers and give them an understanding, and safety dos and donts especially as regards Kids and dogs.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Funny that the OP has come back or posted on any other thread


----------



## staffgirl (May 1, 2013)

sailor said:


> Totally irrelevant but I once got bitten by a hamster when I was little and it really bloomin hurt. I have been terrified of Hamsters ever since!
> It is why I never achieved my dream of becoming a vet, because I would have a panic attack if anyone brought a hamster in to the clinic :frown2:


Same here! The most painful thing ever, and it wouldn't let go of my finger for ages. Eurgh!


----------



## speug (Nov 1, 2011)

staffgirl said:


> Same here! The most painful thing ever, and it wouldn't let go of my finger for ages. Eurgh!


When I was about 7 or 8 my best friend got savaged by her hamster and ended up in A&E - put me off them for life


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

speug said:


> When I was about 7 or 8 my best friend got savaged by her hamster and ended up in A&E - put me off them for life


We sat up A&E one night too when my daughter was little when she got bitten.
We phoned and they said she would need a tetanus jab in spite of us saying wasn't it included in the pre school jabs, no they said. Several hours later when we finally saw the doc, he said she would have had it done with the pre school jabs and didn't need one


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Please do not post questions or comments to a member who is either on a break temporarily or permanently. It is unfair when they can not reply at this time...Thank you


----------



## staffgirl (May 1, 2013)

speug said:


> When I was about 7 or 8 my best friend got savaged by her hamster and ended up in A&E - put me off them for life


Personally I think hamsters should come with a health warning! I was only looking after the one that bit me for a friend. Perhaps the poor thing hadn't been handled much up to that point and I freaked it out by picking it up. I have never been able to get over the Hamster Terror, but am now the proud slave to 2 gorgeous guinea pigs who are the most loveliest, soppiest, pacifist creatures.

Anyway, sorry to take the thread off topic a bit everyone.


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

I actually agree with banning breeds, and I own a staffie, but not because I think they pose a threat, but because the media are their worst enemy and a lot of these breeds will be continuously demonised.
My staffie is the most people loving dog you could ever wish to meet, she LOVES people, not so great with other dogs, but that's not because shes a staffie, she was great with other dogs until she was 2, then through a series of bad attacks and living with a dog that repeatedly attacked her she is nervous of other dogs.
All she wants to do is be everyones friend, and yet people drag their children, selves, elderly relatives etc away from her, yet klet them approach my bull in a china shop lab puppy with evil puppy teeth.

I think banning breeds under BSL is wrong, but something has to change with the media portrayal of these breeds, its becoming a hate campaign and its not fair on the decent owners and its certainly not fair on the dogs.

This summer we went to the Isle of Wight for a week, and both me and my husband thought it was a lovely refreshing surprise, nearly every day of our holiday at least one person stopped us to give Lexi a fuss, to tell us what a wonderful breed staffies are etc, infact on the ferry back home Lexi spent the journey sat on a lady's knee having fusses.


----------



## Doodler (May 20, 2012)

To answer the original Question-No.

In addition,the Dogs are Banned purely because of the dipweeds that owned them. Just like a Gun if you dont know what your doing someone will get hurt. Even when you do know what you are doing allways expect the unexpected-crap happens when you least expect it,a bit like the weather really!

eddie


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

LexiLou2 said:


> I actually agree with banning breeds, and I own a staffie, but not because I think they pose a threat, but because the media are their worst enemy and a lot of these breeds will be continuously demonised.
> My staffie is the most people loving dog you could ever wish to meet, she LOVES people, not so great with other dogs, but that's not because shes a staffie, she was great with other dogs until she was 2, then through a series of bad attacks and living with a dog that repeatedly attacked her she is nervous of other dogs.
> All she wants to do is be everyones friend, and yet people drag their children, selves, elderly relatives etc away from her, yet klet them approach my bull in a china shop lab puppy with evil puppy teeth.
> 
> ...


Did you miss a "don't" from the first sentence?


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Snoringbear said:


> Did you miss a "don't" from the first sentence?


No, but I didn't explain it very well.....I sometimes wonder if you would be better off without some of the breeds that are demonised, I don't mean on a permanent basis which I suppose makes my ideal hard to achieve.

What i am trying to get at is, while ever we have the idiot owners, owning the 'status dogs' there will always be incidents that give the media chance to demonise these breeds, therefore we are stuck in a vicious cycle, idiots have status breeds, status breeds are badly bred, badly looked after and have issues which results in some form of incident whether that be an attack on another dog, a person a child etc, media go to town and the breeds get a worse reputation.

In a idealistic world you would remove one of the cogs that keep that machine turning, now personally I'd like to removing all irresponsible owners and journalists but that's not going to happen.

If it carries on the way its going it will result in some of our best loved breeds, like the staffie, getting to the point of no return with a reputation it doesn't deserve.

So would banning the breed, or at least heavily monitoring the breeding, and keeping of these breeds help? I mean it couldn't work the way BSL works and I'm not saying muzzle leash register every 'dangerous' breed I mean these breeds can only be bred and kept by registered people, strip away the BYB of these breeds, and get back the reputation and the characteristics that are true to the breed.

As I say, this is all an idealistic view that realistically couldn't be achieved, and it is said from a love of a breed that i think its getting to a point where it will struggle to ever recover from the reputation it has.

I mean I imagine you get reactions owning your breed, but its heart breaking for me personally the reactions I get because of Lexi, made worse because shes dog reactive. I've had people screaming and shouting at me, I've had her called a child killer, a murderer, blood thirsty, someone tried to kick her etc, then at the other end of the spectrum you get the idiots that want you to fight her, one guy actually set his (huge) staffie after her, and I don't live in a staffie heavy area, I can only imagine what its like in some of the areas where every other dog is a staff.

So did i miss a 'don't' no, but do i actually think it could ever work the way my idealistic mind wants it to work, no.


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

Happy Paws said:


> Funny that the OP has come back or posted on any other thread


Why?? He was last on this morning... some people do have lives and don't spend a huge amount of time on forums... I really don't get the mentality that people should come back to threads within a set time frame... the thread was only posted THIS morning!! Give him a chance!


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

canuckjill said:


> Please do not post questions or comments to a member who is either on a break temporarily or permanently. It is unfair when they can not reply at this time...Thank you


on my screen JBullen isnt banned


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Tails and Trails said:


> on my screen JBullen isnt banned


Talking about prowl.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

LexiLou2 said:


> No, but I didn't explain it very well.....I sometimes wonder if you would be better off without some of the breeds that are demonised, I don't mean on a permanent basis which I suppose makes my ideal hard to achieve.


The very act of banning them means they are wanted more by the wrong people. If they can't get it exactly they'll do what the can to get close and constantly push the limit. How many "I've got a pitbull" louts actually have pitbulls? It's the status directly because they are banned that they are after.


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

LexiLou2 said:


> No, but I didn't explain it very well.....I sometimes wonder if you would be better off without some of the breeds that are demonised, I don't mean on a permanent basis which I suppose makes my ideal hard to achieve.
> 
> What i am trying to get at is, while ever we have the idiot owners, owning the 'status dogs' there will always be incidents that give the media chance to demonise these breeds, therefore we are stuck in a vicious cycle, idiots have status breeds, status breeds are badly bred, badly looked after and have issues which results in some form of incident whether that be an attack on another dog, a person a child etc, media go to town and the breeds get a worse reputation.
> 
> ...


Your explanation was clear, wasn't sure on the first point 100%. I do know how those damning eyes can feel.

The problem with banning a breed is that the dogs who have owners will probably still have a life. If you look at Denver, probably the worst place for unclaimed banned breeds it's a different story Leaked: photos of pit bulls killed due to Denver ban

The dogs of choice may change, but the idiots don't. If one goes they're sure to pick up on another and the whole thing repeats itself.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2014)

For those of you saying you agree with breed bans, or that you can understand why some breeds are banned, Ill ask the same question Ive asked over and over with no answer.

Where is the evidence that breed banning actually works?
Where are the statistics that show that breed banning lowers the number of bites received by humans and attacks on other dogs?

I ask, because in the US, not one single place that has implemented a breed ban has seen a lower rate of dog bites. Not one. 
It is really expensive legislation that has ZERO effect on keeping people and dogs safer.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

who posted that article/video not so long ago where they took a different approach to BSL and it was working?

I had bookmarked the page but I seem to of lost it


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Snoringbear said:


> Your explanation was clear, wasn't sure on the first point 100%. I do know how those damning eyes can feel.
> 
> The problem with banning a breed is that the dogs who have owners will probably still have a life. If you look at Denver, probably the worst place for unclaimed banned breeds it's a different story Leaked: photos of pit bulls killed due to Denver ban
> 
> The dogs of choice may change, but the idiots don't. If one goes they're sure to pick up on another and the whole thing repeats itself.


Your right, that's why in an ideal world we'd just ban idiots....but unfortunately that won't happen.
I remember getting Lexi nearly 5 years ago, and literally within weeks of picking up this tiny scrap of fluff "My Dog is my Weapon" aired on channel 4.
That program stayed with me, because of one puppy, she was a little brindle pup and looked so much like Lexi, and she had been used as a bait dog, she'd been slashed to make her bleed and she'd been used to stub cigarettes out, and she was covered in cuts and burns, and the vet nurse went to feed her, and even though she must have been in so much pain, she wagged her tail. I remember sitting there holding my tiny puppy and crying.
I mean seriously what hope have staffies, or any other breed that is favoured by these people, what hope do they have when we treat them like that? Is it any surprise that sometimes they snap?


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

Goblin said:


> The very act of banning them means they are wanted more by the wrong people. If they can't get it exactly they'll do what the can to get close and constantly push the limit. How many "I've got a pitbull" louts actually have pitbulls? It's the status directly because they are banned that they are after.


That's exactly how I see it. Publicising certain breeds as dangerous has only lead to the wrong kind of people seeking them out and extracting that behaviour from them. The government aren't only to blame. Not withstanding the idiots who do this, the entire meme is reinforced by the GP and media alike. It's a non ending vicious cycle (no pun intended).


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

Fleur said:


> who posted that article/video not so long ago where they took a different approach to BSL and it was working?
> 
> I had bookmarked the page but I seem to of lost it


Might have been me if you're referring to the Calgary Model.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

One time, my horse bit me. He thought I was offering him a carrot, it was my finger. Have you seen the size of horses' teeth?! 

My hamster is probably the only animal who left a bite scar on me. 

It would be nice if the guy came back: perhaps we could persuade him to write an article about deed not breed and how it's the idiot owners who need banning!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Snoringbear said:


> Might have been me if you're referring to the Calgary Model.


Yes it is 
I thought it was you that posted about it but I wasn't sure.
Do you have a link?


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

LexiLou2 said:


> Your right, that's why in an ideal world we'd just ban idiots....but unfortunately that won't happen.
> I remember getting Lexi nearly 5 years ago, and literally within weeks of picking up this tiny scrap of fluff "My Dog is my Weapon" aired on channel 4.
> That program stayed with me, because of one puppy, she was a little brindle pup and looked so much like Lexi, and she had been used as a bait dog, she'd been slashed to make her bleed and she'd been used to stub cigarettes out, and she was covered in cuts and burns, and the vet nurse went to feed her, and even though she must have been in so much pain, she wagged her tail. I remember sitting there holding my tiny puppy and crying.
> I mean seriously what hope have staffies, or any other breed that is favoured by these people, what hope do they have when we treat them like that? Is it any surprise that sometimes they snap?


If we could legislate against idiots the world would be a better place. Sadly we can't, the next best thing would be to target their behaviour directly.


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Our bearded dragon bit my husband, to be fair he deserved it, he was teasing him with a piece of apple and the beardie got my hubby instead. Then when hubby tried to move the beardie held on thinking the 'apple' was alive. I was laid on the floor howling with laughter and my hubby was traumatised.


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

Fleur said:


> Yes it is
> I thought it was you that posted about it but I wasn't sure.
> Do you have a link?







I've a few, this ones a cut down overview.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

I have said it before, but I still believe a system such as they have in France is the only workable solution.

You can own any breed you like except for some breeds, if you want to own one of those, you and your dog need to be registered with the local Mairie (town hall = local council), and attend classes on responsible dog ownership, Certain breeds such as non-pedigree "type" breeds also have additional restrictions, but the ownership is the key. All dogs in these categories must also pass a temperament test.

Yes it is still BSL in a way, but enforced at local level. And geared towards suitability of dog versus owner. I bet it would put off a lot of casual owners of certain breeds.


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

MerlinsMum said:


> I have said it before, but I still believe a system such as they have in France is the only workable solution.
> 
> You can own any breed you like except for some breeds, if you want to own one of those, you and your dog need to be registered with the local Mairie (town hall = local council), and attend classes on responsible dog ownership, Certain breeds such as non-pedigree "type" breeds also have additional restrictions, but the ownership is the key. All dogs in these categories must also pass a temperament test.
> 
> Yes it is still BSL in a way, but enforced at local level. And geared towards suitability of dog versus owner. I bet it would put off a lot of casual owners of certain breeds.


This is similar to the system the Germans have. But some states are now starting to abolish this because it is just as ineffective as any other form of BSL.


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

MerlinsMum said:


> I have said it before, but I still believe a system such as they have in France is the only workable solution.
> 
> You can own any breed you like except for some breeds, if you want to own one of those, you and your dog need to be registered with the local Mairie (town hall = local council), and attend classes on responsible dog ownership, Certain breeds such as non-pedigree "type" breeds also have additional restrictions, but the ownership is the key. All dogs in these categories must also pass a temperament test.
> 
> Yes it is still BSL in a way, but enforced at local level. And geared towards suitability of dog versus owner. I bet it would put off a lot of casual owners of certain breeds.


depends whose devising the tests.....and ive heard some things about mairies


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

terencesmum said:


> This is similar to the system the Germans have. But some states are now starting to abolish this because it is just as ineffective as any other form of BSL.


Lower Saxony has no BSL unlike the rest of Germany. I've heard the following about the court challenge which meant no BSL was possible, but can't confirm it's accuracy.



> The Chief Justice asked a witness from the Minister's office, why they think these breeds are dangerous. The reply: Their fighting dog history, taken from books. One judge said, "Well, that was what, 150 years ago..."





> On an end note, the chief justice raised the question of German Shepherds. He asked the government witness, how is it that the GSD was not on the list, with over 25,000 of them in Lower Saxony and a high incident of bites, but the one Tosa Inu registered is on the list.
> 
> The gov. replied the GSD has been around a long time and the people are comfortable with them and accept the accidents that happen. So the judge said, 'So...it is like the Masai tribesmen in Africa...one is not really a man until he fights a lion. The same as in Germany, you have not gone from boyhood to manhood, unless you are bitten by a German Shepherd.'


Also interesting is the following. I don't know the full details as we were/are exempt from the requirement.

Dog owners face written and practical tests - The Local

Will it work in the long run? We'll see but encouraging to see that no breed is singled out.


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Goblin said:


> Lower Saxony has no BSL unlike the rest of Germany. I've heard the following about the court challenge which meant no BSL was possible, but can't confirm it's accuracy.
> 
> Also interesting is the following. I don't know the full details as we were exempt from the requirement.
> 
> ...


This isn't actually new. When they introduced these laws, some states introduced these kind of "driving licences" for dogs over a certain weight (I think it was 25 kg, so much bigger than the average Staffie. Even Terence, who is very big for his breed is only 22 kg) rather than breed-specific tests. I actually would be okay with the idea of having to prove you're an okay owner if you have a large dog regardless of the breed, but from my understanding, nobody I have ever come across has had to do this. My parents live in Mecklenburg and the neighbours have a Labrador, a GSD (funnily enough) and a Rottweiler xLab and none of these dogs have ever been inspected or seen the inside of a training facility.
Berlin used to have BSL but now abolished and a couple of other states are going that way, too. I really hope they see the light.


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

MerlinsMum said:


> I have said it before, but I still believe a system such as they have in France is the only workable solution.
> 
> You can own any breed you like except for some breeds, if you want to own one of those, you and your dog need to be registered with the local Mairie (town hall = local council), and attend classes on responsible dog ownership, Certain breeds such as non-pedigree "type" breeds also have additional restrictions, but the ownership is the key. All dogs in these categories must also pass a temperament test.
> 
> Yes it is still BSL in a way, but enforced at local level. And geared towards suitability of dog versus owner. I bet it would put off a lot of casual owners of certain breeds.


I'm not so keen on it, the system is much the same as Germany. It still punishes breeds over owners. I'd much prefer neutral laws.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

terencesmum said:


> This isn't actually new.


Was a big "new thing" last year  Are you talking about Lower Saxony? Even though exempt we had to register the dogs and the fact we were exempt by the deadline. It may simply be red tape with no enforcement but the key thing is, its all about owners, breed not even mentioned. Previously you had temperament tests for certain dogs/breeds in some states but I get the feeling nobody really knew what was going on.


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Goblin said:


> Was a big thing last year  Even though exempt we had to register the dogs and the fact we were exempt. May simply be red tape with no enforcement but they key thing is owners, not breed.


Yes, I know it was dredged through the media because of the changes in the law in some states.  Was merely trying to say that the actual ideas weren't new and some states already had them in place.
Just had a quick look through the legislation and it makes me so cross, especially when I have to explain to my 5-year-old why her beloved Terence can't come and visit her grandparents. How do you explain to a child that some people are so stupid, they judge Terence by his looks alone and deem him dangerous. 

ETA: I think the original proposers were somewhere in the South. Not Lower Saxony.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

All I can say to that is there are breeds being brought into the Uk now with more recent fighting history. I have heard on good authority that Causasian Ovtcharkas are no longer a working breed, but bred now for fighting, ultra guard and show (same lines). It also worries me about the Bully Kuttas, who are coming in from countries where their living conditions are entirely different from here.

Don't get me wrong, I am not pro BSL by any means.... but I am very anti the reasons for, and practicalities of, certain imported breeds fitting into our society. 
If they were owned by responsible people it would be different but I have already known of responsible people taking on COs and having issues.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

MerlinsMum said:


> but I am very anti the reasons for, and practicalities of, certain imported breeds fitting into our society.


Think most people can agree with that. Trouble is banning has been shown, again and again to not work and innocent dogs, and people suffer for it.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Goblin said:


> Think most people can agree with that. Trouble is banning has been shown, again and again to not work and innocent dogs, and people suffer for it.


So, would a licensed ownership of certain breeds, as in France, be a better system? As we have no system here, surely that would deter casual ownership? It costs money, too.. fewer cash breeders?


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

MerlinsMum said:


> So, would a licensed ownership of certain breeds, as in France, be a better system? As we have no system here, surely that would deter casual ownership? It costs money, too.. fewer cash breeders?


Just sounds like an avenue for the unscrupulous to breed them and sell them cheaper to anyone.


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

MerlinsMum said:


> So, would a licensed ownership of certain breeds, as in France, be a better system? As we have no system here, surely that would deter casual ownership? It costs money, too.. fewer cash breeders?


I think the problem is that yobs and idiots don't care about the legislation and they simply won't register their dogs. As a responsible owner, both my dogs are chipped, insured, we attend training classes etc. The yob down the road (who owns the "same, scary dog" as me) does not chip, neuter, insure, train or feed a decent diet. They don't care if you make registration compulsory and it will be numpties like me who will register their dogs and pay another fee.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Snoringbear said:


> Just sounds like an avenue for the unscrupulous to breed them and sell them cheaper to anyone.


We have those anyway! 
At least if someone was breeding unregistered (as in local parish registered) then at that level it would be noticed.


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

MerlinsMum said:


> We have those anyway!
> At least if someone was breeding unregistered (as in local parish registered) then at that level it would be noticed.


But how would it be noticed? I live in Leeds. There is a big council estate down the road from me filled with Staffies and Staffy crosses. Who is supposed to go into the homes and check that there are puppies? There are LOADS of them everywhere. I'd say it's impossible to police.


----------



## Kirstyrebe (Jan 20, 2014)

I would actually like to know the statistics of these banned breeds, not the yob/thugs statistics who have had this breed and let them maul or bite but to see the percentage of real family pets with a nice upbringing who have turned bad for no reason... I would bet that the banned breeds would be in a percentage no higher than other breeds.


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Kirstyrebe said:


> I would actually like to know the statistics of these banned breeds, not the yob/thugs statistics who have had this breed and let them maul or bite but to see the percentage of real family pets with a nice upbringing who have turned bad for no reason... I would bet that the banned breeds would be in a percentage no higher than other breeds.


I seem to remember reading a study done in Switzerland (where people have to give breed information when they've been bitten) and they analysed the occurrence of bites depending on how common the breed was. As you suspected, they found that there is no breed which dominates the breed statistics. I'll see if I can find the link.


----------



## Kirstyrebe (Jan 20, 2014)

But who would own a banned breed? If you could (iykwim) I would because I really do believe it's down to the owner


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

sailor said:


> Totally irrelevant but I once got bitten by a hamster when I was little and it really bloomin hurt. I have been terrified of Hamsters ever since!
> It is why I never achieved my dream of becoming a vet, because I would have a panic attack if anyone brought a hamster in to the clinic :frown2:


I always gave my hamsters to my little sister to tame before I even considered holding them.. they're scary animals! I'm also more scared of being bitten by little animals than I am dogs.

I have nothing to add about the banned breeds etc. I don't know what would work and what wouldn't.


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

MerlinsMum said:


> We have those anyway!
> At least if someone was breeding unregistered (as in local parish registered) then at that level it would be noticed.


True. But it would be the same, except the people it's aimed at will simply go on the same way, while the responsible owners are penalised. The Calgary Model of licensing works best as it incentivises people to get them.


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

Good morning Mr Bullen

How is your survey going?


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Kirstyrebe said:


> My son was bitten by a Scottish terrier, he was not in his space and unprovoked! I think any dog is capable of attacking and it's all down to the owners
> May I just add if the dog is poorly ie cancer etc and it's unknown to the owners that's different


Even if an illness is known to the owner accidents/attacks can happen. Things can happen in a flash.

At the vets when I was a little girl, mum was talking to a Yorkshire Terrier owner, I wasn't listening to the conversation. I was drawn to this beautiful little dog and put my hand out to stroke it when she snapped just missed my fingers. The owner was livid with me and quite rightly so, mum was shocked that I hadn't heard the conversation.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

sskmick said:


> Even if an illness is known to the owner accidents/attacks can happen. Things can happen in a flash.
> 
> At the vets when I was a little girl, mum was talking to a Yorkshire Terrier owner, I wasn't listening to the conversation. I was drawn to this beautiful little dog and put my hand out to stroke it when she snapped just missed my fingers. The owner was livid with me and quite rightly so, mum was shocked that I hadn't heard the conversation.


That's how I came to get bitten in the face by a westie and if he hadn't bitten me, I would not have advised his 18 year old owner to take him to the vet first to see if he was in any pain and his ear infection would have gone unnoticed. I am glad he bit me!


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

Never been bitten by any dog, closest I've come is from a yorkie who was a sweetheart really but was terrified in kennels, poor mare. 

All the pit types I have met have been lovely with people, even those in crappy homes x 

Don't think OP will get what he needs from real dog lovers lol


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Muze said:


> Never been bitten by any dog, closest I've come is from a yorkie who was a sweetheart really but was terrified in kennels, poor mare.
> 
> All the pit types I have met have been lovely with people, even those in crappy homes x
> 
> Don't think OP will get what he needs from real dog lovers lol


I just wish I knew what he did need. I don't like unsolved mysteries.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

The only dog I've ever been bitten by was a springer and that was the family pet. Who barely got walked and wasn't really trained so not his fault . I doubt there are any tosas, dogos or filas in the country and most of the bull breeds around here are happy dogs that barely notice anything but their chav owners.

Bsl does nothing to stop attacks the people looking for a penis extension just move onto another breed. Chances are those dogs will be less idiot proof than your average staffie.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Malmum said:


> Perhaps the op wants to see IF there are any bad examples of the breeds for statistical research and IF there aren't then surely that would be a good thing, points in their favour.
> I personally haven't seen any of the banned breeds, ever and of the people I know and work with neither have they, so any answer either for or against is going to be very limiting. It surprises me though that when someone comes on and says something like 'the guy next door has a pit bull' everyone says 'probably wasn't a pit bull and how do you know it was?' Yet the same folk will say they've met a few and they've always been lovely dogs. How then do THEY know that they are pit bulls? Just guessing maybe?
> 
> *I don't have a problem with banning breeds that are likely to be owned by idiots for the wrong reasons,* I think the likes of the people who want to own them is questionable, same with the Bully Kutta. I'd rather not live in a street with these kind of people and even more so with these kind of dogs - if nothing else but for the sake of my own dogs.


But who decides who is an 'idiot'?

How would you feel if after a news story like this your breed was the next on the 'banned' list?

Police seize family dog after baby killed in Wales | Mail Online

Breed specific banning is a very slippery slope -


----------



## lisaslovelys (Jun 7, 2013)

I have only ever been bitten by a Jack Russell and was jumped up at by a big angry dog but I am not sure what breed but I know it was not one of the banned breeds it was an above the knee dark and white longish haired dog but it was very dark .. 2 of my boys have also been bitten by a Jack Russell same dog same place (down the meadow by the river) but different times ..


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

SLB said:


> *I always gave my hamsters to my little sister to tame before I even considered holding them.. they're scary animals!* I'm also more scared of being bitten by little animals than I am dogs.
> 
> I have nothing to add about the banned breeds etc. I don't know what would work and what wouldn't.


My Hero! Hahahahahaha


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Snoringbear said:


> Your explanation was clear, wasn't sure on the first point 100%. I do know how those damning eyes can feel.
> 
> The problem with banning a breed is that the dogs who have owners will probably still have a life. If you look at Denver, probably the worst place for unclaimed banned breeds it's a different story Leaked: photos of pit bulls killed due to Denver ban
> 
> The dogs of choice may change, but the idiots don't. If one goes they're sure to pick up on another and the whole thing repeats itself.


That link is absolutely heartbreaking. All of those beautiful, innocent creatures, dying because of someone's greed, stupidity and/or neglect.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

LexiLou2 said:


> Our bearded dragon bit my husband, to be fair he deserved it, he was teasing him with a piece of apple and the beardie got my hubby instead. Then when hubby tried to move the beardie held on thinking the 'apple' was alive. I was laid on the floor howling with laughter and my hubby was traumatised.


Nice to know I'm not the only evil wife in the world! Hahahahahaha:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Angelsbuddy (Feb 13, 2014)

The only dog I've ever been bitten by is my sister's Basset Hound while trying to get a piece of trash out of her mouth. And people wonder why I get annoyed by everybody and their cousin talking about how cute Bassets are and how they want like my sister's so bad. I'm not saying they can't be good pets but seriously, don't let something's cuteness cause your IQ to drop exponentially. Do your research before you adopt and be sure that you're prepared to train and care for the animal you're taking on. That goes for all dogs.


----------



## boxermadsam (Nov 30, 2011)

I have been bitten by a Corgi, our own family pet and it was totally my own fault. 

I have also been bitten by a JRT cross, my friends family pet.

My worst bite was by the school hamster when it was my turn to look after it for the weekend. I spent Saturday evening in A&E and still have the scar. The damn thing died the next day just to make me feel even worse!!


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

Do ya think Mr Bullen is writing these all down?


----------



## staffgirl (May 1, 2013)

boxermadsam said:


> My worst bite was by the school hamster when it was my turn to look after it for the weekend. I spent Saturday evening in A&E and still have the scar. The damn thing died the next day just to make me feel even worse!!


I rest my case as to the danger hamsters can pose us! They still look cute though, from a safe distance.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

To date I've been bitten by a Guinea Pig, a Hamster a strange looking marine Fish, one small child and had my bottom slightly perforated by Zara when she was just a pup.

Oh and the Love Bug.

But I was asking for it!:blushing:


----------



## Roger Downes (Sep 17, 2013)

The only thing to bite me worth talking about was a wild rat my dog caught, thinking the poor creature was dead, I picked it up but it must of been only stunned because it promptly stuck its teeth into my hand and made good its escape!
It is very rare I'm ill, but a day later I had the worst fever I ever have had, so it was down to the Doctors for me!


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

Never been bitten by a dog, but my cat Max bit me the other day as I forgot he wasn't Daisy and tried to roll him over and rub his tummy  Not impressed! He's a little sod though, he's drawn blood on many occasions, usually on my OH though :lol:

Now there's an idea for an article - Cats Who Kill. I'll take 10% commission, thanks


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

I've been bitten by a dog once, a cocker spaniel. Didn't hurt half as much as that hamster when I was 8 though! Hamsters are clearly dangerous animals in the light of all the incidents in this thread of them attacking/biting. They should be banned by Parliament as a matter of urgency.

Perhaps Mr Bullen should do an article on them, and the dangers they clearly pose to life and limb.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Yep been bit by hamsters a few times they can be vicious little things. We shall have to call for an immediate ban

Said vicious monster was a dear friend for 3 years just in case anyone took that the wrong way


----------

